# Cash for foodstamps spots in nyc



## DFA (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone know good spots in nyc that will trade cash? I will 
be out there on Tuesday after getting back from Europe, and I will be broke as hell!


----------



## pigpen (Oct 5, 2013)

it would be really dumb to post specific stores online in a public forum... i will say that you could take the J to myrtle/broadway in Bed-Stuy and poke around that area, there's tonnes of bodegas.


----------



## DFA (Oct 5, 2013)

then PM!


----------



## DFA (Oct 5, 2013)

please, and thank you.


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah seriously.... this kinda shit is stuff that shouldnt even be posted online. go to tompkins square park, union square or washington sq. or st marks and look for the dirty kids and ask them. theres more than a few places that will do it there


----------



## DFA (Oct 5, 2013)

That is why I said PM.


----------



## DFA (Oct 5, 2013)

I understand it should not be posted, I get it.


----------



## DFA (Oct 5, 2013)

Not a big fan of tompkins. I´ll keep it in mind in case I get REALLY desperate.


----------

